

Ask HN: Is anyone else getting seriously pissed off at Google? - xvikram

What the hell is wrong with Google? The company seems devoid of new <i>feasible</i> ideas, is crashing at new releases and still sour over it&#x27;s failure to crack social.<p>But do they think curbing freedom in other products is going to help them?<p>- I didn&#x27;t mind the shitty Android updates that slows, rather than enhances my smartphone. And the only upside is a little sleeker appearance.
- I didn&#x27;t mind when you force signed me up for Google plus.
- Or when you enabled it by default on my smartphone.
- Or when you tried to shove Hangout down my throat (literally!).
- Or when you disabled my Photos&#x2F;Gallery on Android since I had blocked the Google plus.
- Or even that the Hangouts crashed message displays periodically on my phone - I disabled it. It eats battery and does nothing for me. GET OVER IT!<p>But now - as an avid user of Google Translate (I&#x27;m trying to learn german and use the app to pore through paragraphs and understand them) - you limit the amount of text I can input while using it on my browser?!?<p>Have you lost it? It&#x27;s not my fault if you really don&#x27;t know how to make money besides adwords or get ahead of the curb. Heck, I could do a better job than some of your Business Development execs who pass your infamous hiring process.<p>So I just started using the Bing Translator. Any who knows if my next buy is an iPhone instead of Android?<p>Rule number one of a business is to have good terms with your consumer. There are no exceptions. Don&#x27;t pout if you can&#x27;t figure it out. Try harder.
======
jarnix
Hello,

I don't think you should be using Google Translate for any kind of learning or
business. Try an online language school instead. The translations of Google
Translate are made from machine learning and are completely inaccurate.

Besides that, I agree that I'm pissed off at Google but not for the same
reasons, the main reason is they are way too much powerful and I think it's
dangerous for our "civilization" to depend so much from a large company.

------
tmaly
I do not think they failed to crack social, just look at YouTube.

My only beef with Android is that they change the UI on their core apps. Its
like what MS office did going from 2003 interface to the ribbon interface. I
prefer a stable consistent UI

~~~
n-gauge
..just that (in my option) the're doubling down on lollipop to make it the new
default (to avoid minimal fragmentation) At least its half decent regarding
that ribbon crap

------
MichaelCrawford
"I'll take my business _elsewhere, thank you!" can be quite empowering.

However if you dislike companies that be evil, you're going to be in for quite
a disappointment with the iPhone. As for me, the best phone I ever owned was a
Motorola Razr.

Put this in your hosts file while you're at it:

    
    
       127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
       127.0.0.1 ssl.google-analytics.com
    

I'd like to get entirely out of the software industry if I could. I'd like to
work with people somehow.

I may join the Peace Corps.

------
Irish
nah

